# VH1 gaining show "The Biggest Chubby"



## Mishty (Aug 14, 2008)

So I'm flipping through the channels tonight when I notice VH1 has a show called "Reality Bites Back" The Biggest Chubby, and thought I'd share....
It seems pretty cool, a bunch of really skinny people being forced to gain as much weight as possible.
They eat pound after pound, while a set of _very_ fat men yell at them to try harder....:happy:

It's kinda neat....


The Weigh In
When it will air again
More Eating Clips


----------



## ClashCityRocker (Aug 14, 2008)

you know, in the early-mid 90's, the name "The Biggest Chubby" would've been absolutely hilarious...sounds like a cool premise, but i think the general public would view it as people simply doing more "gross" things for money.


----------



## furious styles (Aug 14, 2008)

?


----------



## sprint45_45 (Aug 14, 2008)

actually it was a show on comedy central called reality bites back, where they do spoofs of reality shows. This was a spoof of the biggest looser from nbc.


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Aug 14, 2008)

sprint45_45 said:


> actually it was a show on comedy central called reality bites back, where they do spoofs of reality shows. This was a spoof of the biggest looser from nbc.



Yes, The Biggest Chubby is just one reality show that they spoofed on the Reality Bites Back show. They also did 'Almost' American Gladiators and Shock of Love. I actually like the show and think it's pretty funny.
And can I also say that when they did The Biggest Chubby show and I saw Theo get in the pool full of custard I was more than a little excited!


----------



## alison.victoria (Aug 14, 2008)

I'm not gonna lie, I got REALLY excited when I saw that commercial because I thought it was a REAL series, and not just a spoof. LOL.


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Aug 14, 2008)

~Runs off to go read a book~


Yeah, very little TV enchants me any more.


Dennis


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer (Aug 15, 2008)

Why not just call it "The Biggest"? =3


----------



## GWARrior (Aug 15, 2008)

HAHAHA! 

wow. i love it! Michael Ian Black is pretty sexy.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Aug 15, 2008)

I was so confused when I saw this thread at first.
But, a spoof. I get it now. I feel kinda retarded. :doh:


----------



## Mack27 (Sep 2, 2008)

The linked videos didn't work for me but I found some on Comedy Central's page and they were pretty cool. I especially loved when the girls were saying how excited they were to get fat.


----------



## Tychondarova (Sep 6, 2008)

Aww dammit, I totally thought this was a real show! You got me all fired up for nothing

Still, I loved how those girls were so excited to get fat.

-Ty


----------



## FreneticFang (Sep 15, 2008)

I saw that show once and my jaw dropped. Though, I was very upset they didn't show the white girl taking off her shirt in the "after" weigh-in.

I know it was a spoof, but it was definitely awesome.


----------



## lovebbws13 (Sep 23, 2008)

FreneticFang said:


> I saw that show once and my jaw dropped. Though, I was very upset they didn't show the white girl taking off her shirt in the "after" weigh-in.




I'm a big fan of women taking their tops off in general.


----------



## Jigen (Feb 20, 2009)

alison.victoria said:


> I'm not gonna lie, I got REALLY excited when I saw that commercial because I thought it was a REAL series, and not just a spoof. LOL.



I was thinking the same thing...  Too bad.


----------

